# Planting evergreens from seed



## kterlouw (Jan 20, 2002)

I'd like to plant a red cedar evergreen from seeds. I recently gathered some seed near here (central Iowa) - assuming the samll, blue balls are the seeds. So they've been through a freeze. Any tips on prep before planting: keep them frozen, soak them, etc? Any tips for indoor starting appreciated.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 20, 2002)

Comon juniper is so easy to start that it is concidered invasive in prarie settings.

pot them up and keep the soil moist.


----------



## Evergreentrees (Jan 29, 2002)

Help! I need fast info on evergreen trees!

I need appearance, size, color, life span, how reacts to seasonal changes and what is its most active season?

Please help me! I am working on the most biggest project and my group members has dumped all the work on me!

Thank you!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 29, 2002)

http://www.agnic.nal.usda.gov/agdb/feis.html

http://home.earthlink.net/~earlecj/index.htm

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/a/a.html

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/


----------

